# SNAKEHEAD TANK



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I switch around my snakehead tank,what do you think.

Before


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

After


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

me and my tank


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Cute snakehead








Nice set up.

Why can't boys smile?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

IHeartFishies said:


> Cute snakehead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because I don't like my smile.
thanks


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

mine should look abotu teh same minus the backround and the alien I'm doign a plain tank with a flat substriat for 3 baby dwarf snakeheads. nice tnak tho


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

nice setup dude


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice set up, and nice snakehead.

That piece of wood in the middle looks very nice.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice little snakehead!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ugliest gravel ever


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

looks like a tank for a 8 year old and ya worst gravel i ever seen


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Bad gravel








Good pot leaves


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

tank is waaaaaay to small.....


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that would be a great set up for an african clawed frog.

i assume its a 10g?

snake heads get very large btw


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice redline sh. tank looks better :laugh:


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Brendan said:


> looks like a tank for a 8 year old and ya worst gravel i ever seen
> [snapback]858899[/snapback]​


Don't f*cking Hate On Me Playa.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet fish and tank.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks good for now, why does everyone hate blue gravel?

It will be just a matter of weeks (if not days) before you'll need a larger tank. Hopefully you didn't leave any open spots where he could jump out.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nice SH. I'd love to own one myself, isn't going to happen though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a REALLY small tank for that monster. Do you have a spare 300 gallon ready for it?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah that tank is way to small (its a 29 gal tops)

Your gravel sucks

The pot leaves are gay

And you should give me you sh


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> ugliest gravel ever
> [snapback]858852[/snapback]​


Think so? I didnt think it was that bad...First Gravel we ever had
in our tank was the same blue :laugh:



351winsor said:


> Don't f*cking Hate On Me Playa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Tell em Playa Man!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

why are you guys bashing his tank? If I was him I would go in your guy's tank threads and NUT on your ugly driftwood.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Filo said:


> why are you guys bashing his tank? If I was him I would go in your guy's tank threads and NUT on your ugly driftwood.
> [snapback]859973[/snapback]​


Thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> why are you guys bashing his tank? If I was him I would go in your guy's tank threads and NUT on your ugly driftwood.
> [snapback]859973[/snapback]​










well he did say



> switch around my snakehead tank,what do you think.


and we told him 
and i think that tank looks like sh*t


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i seen that cannabis plant at a reptile show

and its funny cuz everyone liked my blue gravel when i had it under the river rocks but i took it out and people started bitching


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Death in # said:


> ugliest gravel ever
> [snapback]858852[/snapback]​


The gravel is uber cute.








Don't hate.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

that is a beautiful SH. hope you are prepared to get a very large tank for this beast. his tank is already small, as they like to swim.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the gravel clashes with the deco and the background is too busy. Not giving you sh*t or anything, that's just my honest opinion.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm more on the natural setup, so I also am not too keen on the blue gravel. Though I think the fake wood and plants are an improvement. But I wouldn't spend too much time or money on that setup as you will need to upgrade in the near future.

I hope you are able to keep him. Once they hit the 24" mark they really start to come into their own.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

all you people who say "your tank looks like sh*t" are all *******. how rude.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

it wasn't my choice in gravel,diss it all you want,I would prefer something else,and if I do keep him I will try to make my tank look all natural.I am thinking of 180 g home made tank.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice sh and setup man..


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

351winsor said:


> . . .and if I do keep him I will try to make my tank look all natural.I am thinking of 180 g home made tank.
> [snapback]862517[/snapback]​


Well, in all honesty, and without being dramatic, a 180 gal tank won't be large enough. A 180 gal tank generically is 18" deep. A redline will get at least 36" long and as you know are quite the active predator. You really should get a tank that is 3ft in depth at a minimum and 7' long. I only say this so you can plan better for the future. There is no sense in spending a lot of money on a setup that he will grow out of. I know many who only feed their redline once every 7 days so they won't grow as fast so they can have more time to save up for this kind of setup. Them eating once a week is no big deal, just be sure that one meal is complete in nutrition. But IMO, if you want an extreme predator that is active and interactive, it is hard to beat a redline.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Man, I'm so tired of people always chiming in with their inane comments like..."Nice Tank







" without giving much thought to the topic so they can post whore. Seriously, some tanks aren't all that nice...of course opinions are subjective. I think 351winsor was looking for constructive criticism about his tank...not a tall glass of Hatorade.

Hey, winsor...I think you're on the right track going with a more natural look. Obviously you'd need a larger tank, but you already know that. I think you should try a sand substrate and get some real pieces of driftwood. Don't let people like brendan discourage you.


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Better get a bigger tank for that snakehead boy.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

cool but imo you shood loose the blue gravel


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He's thinking ahead, the gravel is fine, the fish looks very healthy (I'd mix in some non-live food, however, goldfish are not healthy food items). No more criticisms needed, seriously....



> "Man, I'm so tired of people always chiming in with their inane comments like..."Nice Tank " without giving much thought to the topic so they can post whore"


Me too, but whatcha gonna do?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

shaft said:


> Man, I'm so tired of people always chiming in with their inane comments like..."Nice Tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tahnks, and yes I would like constructive critism better than trash talking.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

iwantapiranha said:


> all you people who say "your tank looks like sh*t" are all *******. how rude.
> [snapback]862509[/snapback]​


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

A natural tank would definitely kick ass. I've never been a fan of colored gravel and/or fake driftwood. They end up looking tacky. A nice, natural looking tank with a few plants, real wood, and sand/gravel looks so nice though.

Congrats on the snakehead, I'd love to get one if I could have a tank large enough to house it for life.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I definetly like all natural tanks more then fake decor.


----------



## brainiac (Dec 10, 2004)

its ok i guess. im also a fan of the more natural look but, what ever floats your boat i guess. That type of snake head isnt going to be able to live there much longer. Should have gone with a smaller type like a gachua. max out at like 10 inches. have one and its a fun little snakehead.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

;sounds cool


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank alex


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great nice snake heads but i dont like you gravel that much


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

IMO, your tank looks decent as a hospital tank and keep it on your bedroom where no one else will see it. The gravel just plainly sucks, its an eye sore. Get a natural looking gravel. Other than that its a good size grow out tank, but not for long. Better get a pond ready or a giant 1,000,000,000,000,000 gallon fish tank for that giant and king of snake heads when it matures.


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

syd said:


> that would be a great set up for an african clawed frog.
> 
> i assume its a 10g?
> snake heads get very large btw
> [snapback]859110[/snapback]​


looked more like a 20g to me but whatever. your Snakehead looks badass I would love to get a redline myself but does'nt look like that is going to happen unless I go to Vietnam and smuggle back like 50 SH fry back with me in my nalgene bottle...Ya think that would work?








Like so many others I too am a fan of a more natural looking tank. good job on ditching the alien, I think the wood was also a good edition but it would be better if it was real, and plants can never hurt a tank unless they are so obviously fake looking that they make the aquarium look tacky as hell (not that you did that). Post some more pic's of your SH please, especialy durring a feeding session.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Well, in all honesty, and without being dramatic, a 180 gal tank won't be large enough. A 180 gal tank generically is 18" deep. A redline will get at least 36" long and as you know are quite the active predator. You really should get a tank that is 3ft in depth at a minimum and 7' long. I only say this so you can plan better for the future. There is no sense in spending a lot of money on a setup that he will grow out of. I know many who only feed their redline once every 7 days so they won't grow as fast so they can have more time to save up for this kind of setup. Them eating once a week is no big deal, just be sure that one meal is complete in nutrition. But IMO, if you want an extreme predator that is active and interactive, it is hard to beat a redline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only feed it once a week









They are damn lucky the sh dosent jump out and try

to eat them.

Redlines have a massive appetite


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> They only feed it once a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right







I feed my 2 SH every day two 5'' frozen fish from the market. If I don't feed them for a day they go nuts as soon as I open the lid of my tank. So you can imagine how they will react after a week without food.


----------

